# Fasteners Painted or not



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to find out what fasteners would have been painted the color of the car when original or if they would have been Flat Black or something else. It is impossible to tell as is now, as the car was painted back years ago by the previous owner. I am mainly concerned about the small screws and washers that secure the cowl piece, the windshield washer hose bracket retaining small screws,the hood hinge bolts and all of the bolts across the top of the core support such as the grill attachment bolts, radiator hold down bracket bolt and the hood latch bolts. Also any bolts in the trunk that would be painted such as the trunk lid hinge bolts or trunk latch mounting bolts. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I did a bit of research on this and my comments pertain to mostly the 67 vintage A body stuff.
These cars were painted with the body tub separate from the front end sheet metal. (At the factory). So, the front end pieces, cowl vent, etc were bolted on after paint. the fasteners were mostly black oxide I believe. So all the screws for the wheel wells, fenders, cowl screws, header panel, etc were black oxide. 
I had good luck by sandblasting all my old screws, coating them with a moisture cure aluminum loaded paint, then a final coat of flat black paint. They look just like new black oxide. 
Alot of these screws use the "J" clips, sort of like sheet metal nuts, and these were black oxide also. All these are available new, but they may not have exact original markings.
Good luck.


----------

